# What's the best MBTI test that I can print out and use on the street?



## Tao Te Ching (May 3, 2013)

Hey,

There is this public performance thing I've been thinking of putting into practice this summer. Part of it would be the option of me facilitating a MBTI test for member of my audience who are interesting in finding out their MBTI.

So my question is, can you recommend one that I can print from an online source that would be most practical in it's application?

Thanks.


----------



## I Kant (Jan 19, 2013)

Are you going to give them a clear disclaimer that you aren't an MBTI professional and collect consent from them before giving them the test?

MBTI professionals are kind of big on their code of ethics, I think.


----------



## Tao Te Ching (May 3, 2013)

default settings said:


> Are you going to give them a clear disclaimer that you aren't an MBTI professional and collect consent from them before giving them the test?
> 
> MBTI professionals are kind of big on their code of ethics, I think.


I'll be super clear it's for entertaining purposes.


----------



## ttanzkel (Nov 26, 2012)

@*Tao Te Ching*

try taking a look at this

http://www.im.org/Meetings/Past/200...ary Session V, MBTI Personality Type Test.pdf


----------



## Bardo (Dec 4, 2012)

Myers Briggs Test | MBTI Personality Types

This one is really good and really simple.

They pick E or I, each one is explained, then S or N...


----------



## Tao Te Ching (May 3, 2013)

Thank you very much!

I appreciate your advice!


----------

